# Elvis is not Dead I have found him



## seakritter (Dec 29, 2012)

He is alive and doing well , he tried to Disguise himself, but I Saw right though his Flimsy attempt at a disguise. The king lives! C&C if you would like.


----------



## seakritter (Jan 3, 2013)

seakritter said:
			
		

> He is alive and doing well , he tried to Disguise himself, but I Saw right though his Flimsy attempt at a disguise. The king lives! C&C if you would like.



I hope at least someone of the 150 views found it a little bit funny even if they didn't say anything, I do hope you at least got a smile out of it.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 3, 2013)

*I* found it a little bit funny. 
Thanks for the smile this morning...maybe after I've had more coffee I'll even have something clever to say about it.
LOTS more coffee...


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 3, 2013)

seakritter said:


> seakritter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The duck has left the building (and is heading to the pond)


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## ratssass (Jan 3, 2013)

seakritter said:


> seakritter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...i sure did...thank for sharing that


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 3, 2013)

I giggled.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 3, 2013)

I LOLd.

Elvis has left the building!


----------



## irfan.in.tx (Jan 3, 2013)

It did bring a smile.


----------



## seakritter (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you everyone, I glad that I was able to bring a smile to your day, there is not enough to smile about these days it seems.


----------



## soflatechie (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## Tony S (Jan 5, 2013)

I bet he gobbles down the peanut butter banana sandwich too.


----------



## seakritter (Jan 6, 2013)

Tony S said:
			
		

> I bet he gobbles down the peanut butter banana sandwich too.



No doubt, lol


----------

